# Keifer Grains



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anyone have some to share?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

This really needs to be an ongoing thread and it is a very good opportunity for someone who wants to grow them and sell and ship them. I always have people asking also. Vicki


----------



## Candy (Jun 4, 2009)

I am very interested in some too.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

There already is a sticky at the top of this section


----------

